# Curtis 1238 extract data in Arduino



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

Nope. But you should verify the bus termination and speed before everything else.


----------



## Shivajijamble (5 mo ago)

I can enable the can bus protocol.


----------



## hummbug (Apr 8, 2019)

If you have a scope look at the CAN lines and see if you see signal. High and Low. Some firmwares of the Curtis don't do CAN as I understand it.


----------

